

Ask HN: p0rn sites with REST API? - malditojavi

I&#x27;m considering on creating an unofficial one, as I needed for a project. But, maybe you know some site that is offering it.
======
benologist
I remember a couple years ago in some privacy-related discussion coming across
a Redtube API on github someone had written. There's probably more if you
search the major porn site domain names.

